# Why we need a marital ceremony?? because we presuppose it to legalize my ma



## arbinas26

marriage is a sacral event, holy and full commitment. to bind couples in a holy marriage. this is an agreement and a commitment to death. once forever. so we can't play on it. this is a a serious deal. so in front of God we speak up a sacred promise, to be bound up. so? that's why the essential of the marital ceremony. so we need it, to not to be conned by men or women. thank you....:smthumbup:


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

I agree that marriage is a holy covenant before God and that it takes a ceremony in order to seal it with words of promise to one another for life. I have known many friends who simply went to the justice of the peace and made vows that way without much of a ceremony.

What matters is that there needs to be promises of being tied together as one and the promise of exclusivity toward one another.


----------

